

Ask HN: Redmine-like bug tracker, but PHP? - RDDavies

I'm looking for a redmine-esque bug tracker, but with a PHP / MySQL base, rather than RoR. Suggestions?
======
avar
Why can't you install and use RoR?

------
madhouse
I've been looking at bug trackers recently, but haven't found anything quite
like redmine, in either language (though, I would've preferred perl or python
over php).

The closest thing might be mantis, but even that is fairly different.

